# Sticky  Painting Door Edges



## FAST_ad13

I've recently bought a VX220 which i'm over the moon with 

However testament to the fact that its been garaged for most of its life, the door edges are in a really bad condition where they're been opend onto garage walls - in places down to the metal 


















(Poor phone pictures don't really do it justice)

As such, does any one have any tips for re-painting and blending in just the door edges?

(I'm looking for a better result then you'd get with a touch up stick)

Thanks


----------



## VIPER

This is a good question and I'd be interested in hearing opinions on this as well :thumb:


----------



## Andyb0127

I'll take some pics at work for you, to show how you can do it and spray it with just spraying the edge of the door not the whole door.


----------



## wookey

I've touched in chips before with the touch-in sticks with the mechanical pencil type end before with good results.

Think I've got some in the van, I'll see if I can find one and take a pic.


----------



## Andyb0127

If the chips on the edge of the door are only on the edge and not round on the surface of it this may not work, this is really only for doors that are chipped on the very edge of it.

You will first need to flat it down, so all the edge is smooth and free from chips, don't panic if it goes to baremetal. You'll need to flat it with P800, taking care not to flat the outside edge of the door. If you in doubt run a piece of masking tape down the outside next to the edge, this way you will only catch the tape and not the paint work.

Once your happy it's all completely chip free and smooth, what you will need to to is apply and etch primer over the bare metal, you won't need to high build primer it as its only very fine flatting marks, you'll see in the pics how to mask it, with the etch primer will only need to be a very light covering coat.

Once your happy with that you can apply your colour, this can be done with either aerosol cans or spray gun which ever you have chose to use, once your happy with the colour and it looks right, just apply a couple of coats of laquer it doesn't need to be a heavy coat just nice light even coats.

The way it's masked which you will see in pics, the tape is part folded this cause a slight flap in the the tape, so when you spray it it actually lifts up slightly, reason for this is it makes it so you don't get an hard edge in the paint, once it's dry and de-masked you may see a slight edge to paint but this will easily polish so it doesn't show.

Trickiest part is mastering how to get the tape to fold over, you only need to fold it over by two or three mil, it's just practice and the angle you hold the tape, I tried to do a video clip to show you how to do it.

Any heres the pics on how it's done.









See how the tape edge has been slightly folded over.









Above is the inside the making tape has been run down in line with the bead of sealer on the inside of the door.









Above is how to run masking tape Down the outside, see how it's in line with the very edge of the door, but still enough do the flatted area can be painted, it's just keeping painting to a minimum spraying as smaller area as possible to save spraying while door.









Above gives you a picture of how the edge should look when masked and an idea of how smaller you doin.









Just a piece of masking run down inner edge, you'll need to do the same on the outside.


Above is the quick video showing his to fold the edge of the tape over hopefully it's worked.

Hope this has helped to show how to do it.


----------



## VIPER

Top man, thanks for that :thumb: Great tip with the masking tape fold - never thought of that before and makes perfect sense.

I think we'll have to sticky this thread in here :thumb:


----------



## toni

Many thanks Andy, excelent post!

Regarding the masking tape, I've read some while ago that there is a masking tape specifically made for leaving soft edges. Do you know more about this?
Your trick for avoiding hard edges is also very good :thumb:


----------



## Andyb0127

No problem glad to help, I'll have to do video when I get in don think it worked lol.

http://s760.photobucket.com/albums/xx242/Andyb0127/?action=view&current=ba7dabbb.mp4


----------



## VIPER

Works for me - watching it now :thumb:

I'd not have thought of folding the tape that way either - far quicker and better than I'd have done it  so that's two things learned today!


----------



## Andyb0127

toni said:


> Many thanks Andy, excelent post!
> 
> Regarding the masking tape, I've read some while ago that there is a masking tape specifically made for leaving soft edges. Do you know more about this?
> Your trick for avoiding hard edges is also very good :thumb:


Yeah there is one made for it, but to be honest we tried it didn't really rate it, always ended up reverting back to way shown in pics.

You can get what they call soft edge foam masking, if you type that in on YouTube sure you will see some vids of it. But again we don't use it as, it was fine in the door shut edge, but where it touched the edge of the door, after painting it would tend to fuse itself to the edge of the door leaving a ruff edge down the door, unlike when we use masking tape.

Found a video of it.


----------



## FAST_ad13

Thats excellent! Thankyou very much.

I'll have a stab at my doors and let you know how i get on


----------



## andynick69

nice pics and explaination,may av a go


----------



## shine247

Great idea and thanks for sharing it. Will store it in the armoury of top tips as it will come in handy at some point.


----------



## Black-Hawk

Soft edge foam = best thing since sliced bread dont get any issues if you de-mask after flash off rather than after bake, if used in door shuts i just pop the door open a touch before bake, i do prefer double tape edge masking on body swage lines tho and fine line tape in some instances


----------



## Saab_viggen

good thread, I will tackle one of my doors at some point. I cant beleive how the previous owner of your VX220 didnt seem to care about opening the door and bang it every time on the wall or what ever, and you do have to bang it quite hard to do that kind of damage... makes me wince!. it kinda damage you might expect on an old ford reps car or wife supermarket car.


----------



## Saab_viggen

is the vx220 basically a rebodied lotus elise ?


----------



## traplin

thanks...I need to tackle the edge of the front and bonnet!


----------



## svended

Saab_viggen said:


> is the vx220 basically a rebodied lotus elise ?


It essentially is yes. Some dub it the thinking mans Lotus.


----------



## vapourblastuk

great help mate !


----------



## Matty77

Thanks Andy, mine need doing and now I know how!


----------



## Daz.

I'm interested to see your results on this!


----------



## steely dan

Great thread.
I recently did the lower door edges and boot return lip on my car. They had suffered chipping over the years and surface rust had formed.
I used a Dremel to remove the rust and flatten the paint then used an airbrush to apply several light cots of 2k primer. The coats do have to be light and thin to flow through the airbrush. Once dry wet flatted with 1500 .
I then applied three or four light coats of thinned bas coat with two coats of lacquer on top.
It worked very well and showed me how useful that little tool is, so much so ,i I've bought a better one.
I could have spent more time on it for a topside finish but even where it is it looks great.


----------



## gabrielleitao

Masking tape - I know it has been said but use it! It's our best friend when it comes to things we don't want to paint ! ahah


----------



## Slammedorion

I use a brush to paint door edges in
Do this at work day in day out
Feather damage out with 180, then back over with 800, 2000
Polish edge up then paint









:thumb:


----------



## Kickasskev

Sorry to be a bit dumb, but could you show how the tape is applied to the outer part of the door! Is it just ran down firmly overlapping the edge or is it folded back too to create the soft edge?


----------

